# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  دانلود کتاب فارسی آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان delphi

## firoozi90

سلام
یه کتاب آموزشی دلفی گذاشتم امیدوارم کفید باشه و تکراری نباشه
*دانلود کتاب فارسی آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان delphi*

----------

